# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Πως θα μπορουσε να θεραπευτει ο πατερας μου;

## Ορέστης

Ο πατερας μου νοσουσε απο αυτη τη διαταραχη με αποτελεσμα να ξεσπα βιαια εναντιον μας και να μας εξευτελιζει, σχεδον ολες τις ωρες. Παντα του εφταιγαν οι αλλοι για τις δικες του αποτυχιες. Ελεγε οτι θα ειχε γινει πρωτη φιρμα αν δεν ημασταν εμεις, και ειχε πολιτικες-επαναστατικες βλεψεις, στις οποιες τοποθετουσε τον εαυτο του ως ηγετη και κυβερνητη.

Επεσα σε ενα αρθρο που λεει οτι δεν γιατρευεται η ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη.

https://thoughtcatalog.com/lorenzo-j...istic-patient/

----------


## Ορέστης

Δυστυχως οχι μονο δε θα αναγνωριζε ποτε την παθηση του, αλλα εδιωχνε βιαια απο κοντα του οποιον του εφερνε αντιρρηση στο οτιδηποτε, και ειχε καταφερει να μαζεψει γυρω του μια ομαδα ανθρωπων, που εν γνωσει τους, τον ενθαρρυναν και τον εσπρωχναν στην αυτοκαταστροφη μεσω του τζογου και στη λεηλασια των παιδιων του.

----------


## Άλις

Όταν λες πολιτικές - επαναστατικές βλέψεις;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όταν λες πολιτικές - επαναστατικές βλέψεις;


Ηταν τροτσκιστης.

----------


## Άλις

> Ηταν τροτσκιστης.


Αυτό τον διαφοροποιεί από τους πολλούς. Οι κομμουνιστές έχουν ένα αίσθημα υπεροχής απέναντι στους καθημερινούς ανθρώπους. Κι εγώ έτσι είμαι

----------


## Άλις

Θεωρούσε δηλαδή ότι η οικογένεια τον κρατούσε πίσω σε σχέση με τα θέλω του και ξεσπούσε πάνω σας;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Θεωρούσε δηλαδή ότι η οικογένεια τον κρατούσε πίσω σε σχέση με τα θέλω του και ξεσπούσε πάνω σας;


Ναι. ........

----------


## Άλις

Ορέστη, είσαι λακωνικός. Πες λίγα πράγματα παραπάνω, γιατί εγώ, να σου πω την αμαρτία μου, και μόνο που είπες ότι ήταν τροτσκιστής τον συμπάθησα και δεν θα είμαι αντικειμενική...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Κοιταξε αν λάβεις υποψη οτι ο πατερας σου θα ηθελε να θεραπεύτεις εσυ ωστε να γινεις υγιής σαν αυτον, καταλαβαινεις οτι θα πεσει με φορα σε τοιχο η προσπαθεια σου. Σε βλεπει σαν προβληματικό, για αυτο και το αρθρο γραφει οτι δεν θεραπεύονται ευκολα. Ειναι το ιδιο δυσκολο σαν να δεχθεις εσυ οτι εχεις το προβλημα και να θελεις να γινεις σαν αυτον.

----------


## Vesponi33

Kαλησπερα,ειμαι νεα στο φορουμ,δυστυχως δεν μπορω να βρω πως ξεκιναω ενα νεο θεμα,θα γραψω σε αυτο γιατι το θεμα μου ειναι παρομοιο..Ο πατερας μου ειναι 79 ετων,η μαμα μου πολυ νεοτερη.Ο πατερας μου ειναι ενας ανθρωπος πολυ ιδιοτροπος,με το φαγητο,με τα ρουχα,με ολα.Γενικα εχει πολυ μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο του,νομιζει οτι ειναι κατι παραπανω απο τους αλλους,προσβαλει και μειωνει τη μαμα μου,ενα ατομο πολυ αξιο που κραταει την οικογενεια οσο μπορει ενωμενη,ενω ο ιδιος χρονια τωρα παιρνει συνταξη κ καθεται.Με τα μονα πραγματα που ασχολειται ειναι η υγεια του,ειναι αρρωστοφοβικος χωρις να εχει κατι παρα την ηλικια του και τον νοιαζει μονο η παρτυ του.Το θεμα ποιο ειναι?Εδω και χρονια κατα καιρους πηγαινε σε νευρολογο και εκανε θεραπεια,η κατασταση ηταν πολυ καλυτερη,τωρα ομως τα χει κοψει ολα γιατι θεωρει πως ειναι καλα.Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι εγινε παλι πολυ οξυθυμος,νευρικος,μολις παμε να του πουμε κατι να τον βοηθησουμε αντιδρα και γινεται χαμος.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δημιουργει πολλα προβληματα στη μαμα μου και σε εμας.Επειδη δεν ακουει κουβεντα να παει σε καποιον ειδικο θελουμε να βρουμε τροπο να του δινουμε καποια θεραπεια χωρις να το γνωριζει.Εχετε κατι να προτεινετε?Εχουμε απελπιστει...

----------


## Constantly curious

Γεια σου. Ψυχοτροπες ουσιες διχως εγκριση ψυχιατρου ειναι λανθασμενο. Συνηθως σε αυτες τις ηλικιες ακομη και ενας γενικος ιατρος ισως να καταλαβαινε πως θελει καποιο ηρεμιστικο αλλά παντοτε χρειαζεται η διαδικασια της γνωματευσης. Φυτικα βοτανα πασιφλορα βαλεριανα τηλιο ισως και να τον βοηθουσαν. Αν ασχολειται υπερβολικα με τα περι υγειας μπορει και να πειστει να πιει ενα ροφημα.

----------


## Vesponi33

Η σκεψη μας φυσικα και ειναι να απευθυνθουμε στην ψυχιατρο που ειχε παει να μας πει τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.Υπαρχουν σταγονες στα φαρμακεια φυτικες αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο μπορουν να βοηθησουν,Το προβλημα μας ειναι οτι δεν ξερουμε πως θα καταφερουμε να του δωσουμε τα χαπια που θα μας πει η γιατρος χωρις να το καταλαβει.Ειναι κ νας ανεξαρτητος ανθρωπος,δλδ μαγειρευει και τρωει επειδη η μαμα μου εργαζεται,εκει ειναι το προβλημα μας

----------


## Constantly curious

Συνηθως μεχρι να γινει καποιος συνεργασιμος χορηγουν μονο σε σταγονες νομιζω. Φαγητο κτλ δυσκολο. Αν καποιος γνωριζει παραπανω ελπιζω να σου γραψει. Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα. Μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου εχει κανει;;

----------


## Vesponi33

Οχι δεν εχει κανει αλλα δεν νομιζω πως χρειαζεται,ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του αυτος.Δεν μας το προτεινε ποτε κανεις αυτο.Το θεμα ειναι πως αυτα τα ατομα αδυνατουν να καταλαβουν τι συμβαινει.Οταν τον ακουω να μιλαει λεω ειναι δυνατον να τα πιστευει αυτα που λεει?Του λεμε για παραδειγμα οτι δεν μπορει να φωναζει και να μας ακουει ο κοσμος κ παντα λεει και ποιος ειναι αυτος δλδ,ολοι ξερουν ποιος ειμαι εγω,ολο λεει στε κομπλεξικες κλπ.Ειναι κριμα οταν οι ανθρωποι καταντουν ετσι και πληγωνουν τοσους αλλους που προσπαθουν να τους βοηθησουν.Μακαρι να βρεθει λυση,ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις!

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν ολα τα χρονια ηταν της αποψης : εχω τον πρωτο και το τελευταιο λογο. Γυναια σκασε. Σιγουρα ειμαι αρρωστος μη με ενοχλειτε. Τοτε αυτο μαλλον εχει να κανει με αλλα θεματα. Δεν εχει παει ποτε σε ψυχιατρο;;;;; ρωτησα για εγκεφαλο διοτι καμια φορα συμβαινουν μικροεγκεφαλικα χωρις σοβαρες παρενεργειες αλλα αυξανουν την ευρεθιστοτητα επιθετικοτητα. Εχω ζησει τετοιο χαρακτηρα να σου πω.

----------


## Vesponi33

Όχι δεν ηταν της αποψης εχω τον τελευταιο λογο ουτε γυναικα σκασε..Για μας τα παιδια του ηταν παντα ενας σωστος οικογενειαρχης κ καλος πατερας,ομως ο χαρακτηρας του σε συνδυασμο με αυτα που περναει τελευταια,ειχε κατι τρεξιματα με την υγεια του οποτε ολο αυτο το αγχος του βγηκε παλι ετσι σε συνδυασμο με το γεγονος οτι εκοψε τα χαπια.Σαν οικογενεια εντασεις ειχαμε κατα καιρους οπως ολοι,τα ξεπερνουσαμε,αλλα τωρα ξεφυγε η κατασταση.Του μιλαμε κ απορει με αυτα που του λεμε,νομιζει οτι ειναι πολυ σωστος.Θα δουμε τι θα γινι,ευχομαι το καλυερο!

----------


## Sonia

Να ξέρεις ότι η γεροντική άνοια στην πολύ αρχή μπορεί να έχει τέτοια συμπτώματα, επιθετικό χαρακτήρα ή αλλαγή προσωπικότητας ή έμμονες ιδέες κτλ. Νομίζω για αυτό σου είπε η c c για μαγνητική εγκεφάλου, εκεί φαίνεται αν έχει κάποιες αλλοιώσεις λόγω ηλικίας ή αν έχει περάσει εγκεφαλικό κτλ. Καλό θα ήταν να τον δει και κάποιος νευρολόγος. 
Πάντως πέρα από το παθολογικό/φαρμακευτικό κομμάτι, αν ένας άνθρωπος δεν κάνει τίποτα όλη μέρα είναι λογικό να τρώγεται με τα ρούχα του και τους γύρω του. Έχει κάτι να ασχολείται να γεμίζει τη μέρα του ή κάθεται σπίτι να σας πρήζει και να τον πρήζετε;

Καλά αυτά με αυτά που λέτε κι εσείς "φωνάζεις και μας ακούει ο κόσμος" καλά κάνει και σας τη λέει, ο κόσμος είναι το θέμα μη σας ακούσει ή ότι έχετε όλο νεύρα και διαφωνίες; Άλλο να του πεις του άλλου "έχεις γίνει οξύθυμος και δεν κάθεσαι να μιλήσεις ήρεμα όπως ήρεμα συζητάμε εμείς μαζί σου¨κι άλλο να του λες "μη φωνάζεις γιατί τι θα πει ο κόσμος" .

----------


## Vesponi33

Kατ αρχην να πω και παλι οτι καποια στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα του,οπως το να νομιζει πως ειναι ανωτερος απο τους αλλους,και να λεει συνεχεια ποιος ειναι αυτος και ποιος ειναι ο αλλος και να τους υποτιμα ολους,δεν ειναι κατι που το απεκτησε τωρα,το ειχε παντα σαν χαρακτηρστικο.Επισης βγηκε πολυ νεος στη συνταξη και εδω κ πολλα χρονια δεν ασχολειται με κατι,εκτος απο ενα καφενεια που πηγαινε κ τωρα το κοψε κι αυτο.Οταν μιλαει νευρικα μας ακουνε οι παντες,εμας αυτο μας ενοχλει.Εννοειται οτι αυτο που τονιζουμε ειναι οτι αρπαζεται ευκολα κ κατ επεκταση γινομαστε ρεζιλι οταν μας κοιταν ολοι.Φυσικα αυτο ειναι το λιγοτερο σε σχεση με τα οσο γινονται μεσα στο σπιτι.Σε γιατρο δεν πηγαινει για κανεναν λογο,γι αυτο ρωτω πως να τον βοηθησω με αλλους τροπους εστω και εν αγνοια του,αν ειναι εφικτο

----------

